# Was able to connect Sat evening.



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

she took forever to give me a shot but she did...lol
look at her tarsal glands...little early to be that dark.
















My sons best friend hunts with me all the time..well we almost doubled up.
he took a shot at a buck connected but couldn't find him. we looked for 45mins sat till it got too dark. then over an hour sunday. no blood no fur and no arrow.
but my tail cam did pickup the shot. I felt so bad for the kid...he was so excited we doubled up. but I told him it happens to us all...and if anyone say it hasn't happen to them they're lying!! or hasn't hunted long..


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Fish4wall, looks like a gut shot, just barely. I know it was Saturday so if you did find it the meat wouldn't be any good or the coyotes got it but if he wants the antlers I always found if a deer is gut shot it will go to water. So if theres any water nearby I'd walk that. Hope he finds it. Like you said if you hunt long enough it's going to happen.


----------



## Shocker (Jun 14, 2017)

I personally thought that arrow appears to be hitting the front leg


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Looks like front leg to me as well, which speaks to "no blood no fur and no arrow". IF that's where it was hit there's a _chance _this deer is seen again. Nice job on the doe.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> Fish4wall, looks like a gut shot, just barely. I know it was Saturday so if you did find it the meat wouldn't be any good or the coyotes got it but if he wants the antlers I always found if a deer is gut shot it will go to water. So if theres any water nearby I'd walk that. Hope he finds it. Like you said if you hunt long enough it's going to happen.


yea there's water and we walked it  the next time we're out there. I know both of us will be listening for yodis.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Forker said:


> Looks like front leg to me as well, which speaks to "no blood no fur and no arrow". IF that's where it was hit there's a _chance _this deer is seen again. Nice job on the doe.


if you zoom in its right at the shoulder.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

I think he hit just enough of that shoulder blade that stopped that arrow on a dime.
I feel we'll see him again. he even said..."well me and that deer have a history...till next time..."


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

fish4wall said:


> if you zoom in its right at the shoulder.


That is not right on the shoulder...it's low...it's a damn near miss.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> That is not right on the shoulder...it's low...it's a damn near miss.


sorry not at....of the shoulder...  damn fat fingers...lol


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Good job on the nice doe Scott !! That will feed you well for quite a while.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

T-180 said:


> Good job on the nice doe Scott !! That will feed you well for quite a while.


thanks  we need to try to hook up....we haven't seen each other in years!!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Was in the tree tonight ; saw two younger bucks but no shooters. Thinking Thursday evening with the cold front moving in.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i


T-180 said:


> Was in the tree tonight ; saw two younger bucks but no shooters. Thinking Thursday evening with the cold front moving in.


i'm off tomorrow..i'll be in a stand


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

That arrow is right in the elbow. Not going to die unless serious infection kicks in. A young buck like that will still be harassing does all fall


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

he may have showed back up on trail cam...not sure but I'll keep you all updated.


----------

